# Zenith Doublematic.



## xvfasttrip

Anyone own this watch yet? I tried buying it at an AD and they told me it is special order only. Paid for it 2 weeks ago and waiting for it to be delivered before Christmas. Just wondering if any owner can pitch in in terms of the size, fit&finish as well as the alarm sound. I tried Breitling Transocean Unitime 46mm and that look alright as it is pretty slim, but Jaeger LeCoultre World Time Alarm 46mm is definitely too large for my wrist. But the alarm in the Jaeger sounds so clear, I really hope the Zenith will be similar to that. I can't wait...


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I am sorry but I don't own that watch so I can't give definite information. However, knowing what I do about wrist alarms, I fear that you may well be disappointed about the alarm ring of the Zenith as compared to that of the JLC. The latter is made louder and clearer by the fact that the hammer of the alarm hits a pin or bell connected to the case back so that this acts as a sounding board. No such possibility in the Zenith with its chronograph mechanism in the way so that the bell cannot transmit its sound to the exterior as brilliantly. It is a common feature of many wrist alarms, especially those with bells rather than pins on the case back that make a rattling sound.

We will look forward to some pictures when the watch arrives. 

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Pedro

I had the watch in my hands at the Zenith shop in Geneva last week and the Transocean in my hands at Zurich airport yesterday. They have the same price. The Transocean is very light and not what I am used for Breitling. The Doublematic alarm is not loud, it will not wake you up in the morning! Don't know the JLC so cannot compare.
I almost pulled the trigger for the doublematic but after my el primero (see other thread) broke again this weekend I keep my hands of Zenith for the moment.

Pedro


----------



## D N Ravenna

I don't think the JLC will wake you either. I have played around enough with alarm watches, and the loudest go to the former Soviet bloc alarm watches. The JLC will sound the most refined though IMO. 

Good luck on your repairs!

Dan


----------



## Hartmut Richter

The loudest wrist alarm is the Vulcain "Cricket" by far! The JLC and some others can be pushed up to similar sound level if they are placed on a wooden shelf or other board that can amplify the sound by acting as a second sounding board. Not on the wrist, though - the skin dampens the vibrations of the case back and therefore also the sound.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## D N Ravenna

Hartmut Richter said:


> The loudest wrist alarm is the Vulcain "Cricket" by far! The JLC and some others can be pushed up to similar sound level if they are placed on a wooden shelf or other board that can amplify the sound by acting as a second sounding board. Not on the wrist, though - the skin dampens the vibrations of the case back and therefore also the sound.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


I wonder if there are any differences from watch to watch? Years ago I owned not one, but two Crickets. One of my managers did a good job so I bought him a Russian wristwatch with alarm function. I've since forgotten which movement it was "patterned" off of, but it sure seemed louder than the Crickets. They were raspier. Probably should have kept at least one of the Crickets, but I never learn.

;-)

Dan


----------



## Hartmut Richter

The russian alarms all use the Poljot Cal. 2612 which is a (very slightly bigger) copy of the Adolf Schild Cal. AS 1475. The sound quality depends less on the movement than on the mode of amplification. The modern JLC Memovox also comes with a bell rather than a rattling pin but, since it is attached to the case back, it is much louder than other "bell" wrist alarms (Zenith El Primero, Omega Memomatic, Seiko Bellmatic, older pocket watches.....).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## corrado

xvfasttrip said:


> Anyone own this watch yet? I tried buying it at an AD and they told me it is special order only. Paid for it 2 weeks ago and waiting for it to be delivered before Christmas. Just wondering if any owner can pitch in in terms of the size, fit&finish as well as the alarm sound. I tried Breitling Transocean Unitime 46mm and that look alright as it is pretty slim, but Jaeger LeCoultre World Time Alarm 46mm is definitely too large for my wrist. But the alarm in the Jaeger sounds so clear, I really hope the Zenith will be similar to that. I can't wait...


I would be very interested to see your photos of this stunning watch when you receive it. Not much longer to wait now! I have been told I will have to wait until the new year if I order one now.


----------



## malarky_hk

OP - have you received your watch yet? Would like to see some live pics of that awesome of piece.


----------



## corrado

malarky_hk said:


> OP - have you received your watch yet? Would like to see some live pics of that awesome of piece.


Me too!


----------



## corrado

I know it's not to everyone's taste but I think it's stunning!


----------



## sempervivens

Mudu made many Doublematics in the 1950's, the name referred to the good winding power of its Felsa automatic movement.

But why is this Zenith called Doublematic?


----------



## corrado

sempervivens said:


> Mudu made many Doublematics in the 1950's, the name referred to the good winding power of its Felsa automatic movement.
> 
> But why is this Zenith called Doublematic?


There is a second barrel which powers the alarm only.


----------



## malarky_hk

I think it's a beautiful time piece along with some very useful functions; and would love to have in my collection. Any wrist shots?


----------



## D N Ravenna

Congrats and thanks for sharing! Enjoy it in good health.

Dan


----------



## corrado

malarky_hk said:


> I think it's a beautiful time piece along with some very useful functions; and would love to have in my collection. Any wrist shots?


Thanks, I hope to post some wrist shots over the next day or two.


----------



## corrado

D N Ravenna said:


> Congrats and thanks for sharing! Enjoy it in good health.
> 
> Dan


Thank you. It was a pleasant surprise/early Christmas present as it arrived sooner than expected.


----------



## corrado

corrado said:


> Thanks, I hope to post some wrist shots over the next day or two.


Here are a couple of wristshots. Only taken with a camera phone.


----------



## corrado

Although the supplied dark brown alligator leather, rubber lined strap is high quality it tapers from 22mm at the lugs to 18mm which is too narrow for a watch of this size imho. Probably as my only other leather strap watch is a Panerai - all my other watches are on SS bracelets. 

I'm thinking of purchasing a parallel 22mm Toshi strap in black with either red or natural stitching. I know this means I won't be able to use the Zenith deployant clasp but I can always get a decent aftermarket clasp instead of a buckle. If I decide to retain a close to OEM look I will go for the natural colour stitching but before I order are there any other options or strap manufacturers I should consider?


----------



## xvfasttrip

corrado said:


> Although the supplied dark brown alligator leather, rubber lined strap is high quality it tapers from 22mm at the lugs to 18mm which is too narrow for a watch of this size imho. Probably as my only other leather strap watch is a Panerai - all my other watches are on SS bracelets.
> 
> I'm thinking of purchasing a parallel 22mm Toshi strap in black with either red or natural stitching. I know this means I won't be able to use the Zenith deployant clasp but I can always get a decent aftermarket clasp instead of a buckle. If I decide to retain a close to OEM look I will go for the natural colour stitching but before I order are there any other options or strap manufacturers I should consider?


Bad news.... no news on my watch is bad news to me. Sigh... I was excited too. They say the factory still hasn't sent it yet. By the way, if I may ask what size is your wrist? I am worried if this watch will be too big for me.


----------



## malarky_hk

Once again....a great looking watch. Me sooooo want.


----------



## CROSS

I like this model a lot


----------



## corrado

xvfasttrip said:


> Bad news.... no news on my watch is bad news to me. Sigh... I was excited too. They say the factory still hasn't sent it yet. By the way, if I may ask what size is your wrist? I am worried if this watch will be too big for me.


When do you think you will receive it? My wrist size is 18.5cm which is about 7.4 inches. It doesn't wear bigger than the Striking 10th to me - which is 42mm - because the Striking 10th is all dial whereas the Doublematic has the concentric world time discs around the dial imho.


----------



## corrado

A few more photos I took today. Only with a phone though.


----------



## vbomega

I don't own the watch, but had the pleasure of holding it at Inside Basel/Geneva event in San Francisco a couple of months ago and discussing the timepiece with one of Zenith executives. It is very handsome and quite big. It did however look fine on my 6.75'' wrist.

I have been thinking of this timepiece as my next potential grail, but will likely go with something else at this time (thinking JLC-like triple-calendar moonphase).


----------



## xvfasttrip

I don't know when I will get it. My dealer says the factory is closed until January the 7th and they will call after that. I'm thinking of canceling my order and switch to another smaller piece. I have 6.5" wrist... What do you think?


----------



## vbomega

xvfasttrip said:


> I don't know when I will get it. My dealer says the factory is closed until January the 7th and they will call after that. I'm thinking of canceling my order and switch to another smaller piece. I have 6.5" wrist... What do you think?


I think you should really try it on before ordering. It's not a limited edition, so there will be more. This watch is pretty big. Also, all wrists are not made equal, my 6.75'' is flat, and can take up to a 45mm watch, without looking ridiculous. Good news - I won't be needing to buy a Big Pilot by IWC.


----------



## mdatta

xvfasttrip said:


> I don't know when I will get it. My dealer says the factory is closed until January the 7th and they will call after that. I'm thinking of canceling my order and switch to another smaller piece. I have 6.5" wrist... What do you think?


Any news on when you may be getting your Doublematic? I've placed an order for one with Rob at Topper and am also counting the days in anticipation....


----------



## D N Ravenna

mdatta said:


> Any news on when you may be getting your Doublematic? I've placed an order for one with Rob at Topper and am also counting the days in anticipation....


Do keep us posted!

:-!

Dan


----------



## xvfasttrip

Still not yet... 

Corrado, could you post a lume shot for us? Curious on how it will shine. Thanks.


----------



## xvfasttrip

corrado said:


> Thank you. It was a pleasant surprise/early Christmas present as it arrived sooner than expected.


I hope that one was not supposed to be mine!! hahaha jk. Anyway, forget the lume shot if that is too much trouble; what would really help me in my decision is if you could get measurement lug to lug. That really is the key to decide if the watch too big for my wrist or not. I'm thinking of switching to GP ww.tc which is 43mm and almost 2mm thinner.


----------



## corrado

xvfasttrip said:


> I hope that one was not supposed to be mine!! hahaha jk. Anyway, forget the lume shot if that is too much trouble; what would really help me in my decision is if you could get measurement lug to lug. That really is the key to decide if the watch too big for my wrist or not. I'm thinking of switching to GP ww.tc which is 43mm and almost 2mm thinner.


Sorry for the delay. I have lent my camera to my parents who are on holiday and can't get a decent lume shot using my iPhone. (I have one photo but it isn't great, will post tomorrow.)

I will get the measurement for you tomorrow as well. Can you clarify, do you mean the distance between say, the spring bars above 12 and below 6?


----------



## corrado

corrado said:


> Sorry for the delay. I have lent my camera to my parents who are on holiday and can't get a decent lume shot using my iPhone. (I have one photo but it isn't great, will post tomorrow.)
> 
> I will get the measurement for you tomorrow as well. Can you clarify, do you mean the distance between say, the spring bars above 12 and below 6?


The lug to lug measurement is approx 48-49mm. (Edited to add: don't forget the lugs are slightly curved at the ends to help the watch sit comfortably.)

Photo taken by iPhone below.


----------



## corrado

mdatta said:


> Any news on when you may be getting your Doublematic? I've placed an order for one with Rob at Topper and am also counting the days in anticipation....


Hi, when are you expecting yours?


----------



## mdatta

corrado said:


> Hi, when are you expecting yours?


Not sure, Rob at Topper was hoping by the first week in February.


----------



## leongkc

corrado said:


> The lug to lug measurement is approx 48-49mm. (Edited to add: don't forget the lugs are slightly curved at the ends to help the watch sit comfortably.)
> 
> Photo taken by iPhone below.


This aint fair.
How come my Pilot Chrono Big Date has green lume instead of blue.....?


----------



## corrado

leongkc said:


> This aint fair.
> How come my Pilot Chrono Big Date has green lume instead of blue.....?


Don't worry! The lume is definitely green on my Doublematic. The quality of the picture is not great.


----------



## xvfasttrip

corrado said:


> Don't worry! The lume is definitely green on my Doublematic. The quality of the picture is not great.


Guys!! I'm in Hong Kong right now for business. The doublematic is EVERYWHERE. They are giving huge discount here. Picking one up tomorrow.

However, what you guys think of the Girard Perregaus WW.TC 18k Yellow gold? Thinking of getting this instead as the discount is even better. Somehow it looks larger then the Zenith though although it is 43mm and almost 2mm thinner.


----------



## D N Ravenna

xvfasttrip said:


> Guys!! I'm in Hong Kong right now for business. The doublematic is EVERYWHERE. They are giving huge discount here. Picking one up tomorrow.
> 
> However, what you guys think of the Girard Perregaus WW.TC 18k Yellow gold? Thinking of getting this instead as the discount is even better. Somehow it looks larger then the Zenith though although it is 43mm and almost 2mm thinner.


Well, if you like, you can keep the GP WW.TC. I really do not like its looks.

But to each his own!

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## xvfasttrip

Decided to get the Doublematic and I have been wearing it for a few days. I am amazed on how good this look on my small wrist, the design makes it fit well on smaller wrist (I need to use the first hole on the strap). The complicated but not overly busy dial makes it look like it house a very high end movement, which it does. The raised glass is so clear and smooth that it add the shine of the case in a very beautiful and unique way. However, I have mix feeling about the alarm. The alarm actually rings, not knocking like found on lower grade alarm watch. But wow, you can barely hear it unless you are in a very quite place. Since the alarm is hitting a bell instead of the case, the vibration transferred to the wrist isn't much and almost unnoticeable. However, it did woke me up this morning while leaving it next to my bed. The chronograph pusher (start only) is one of the hardest I have encounter which I find a bit annoying. Last but not least,.... the 24hr disk; why is the white and black not exactly 50/50 on my watch where one end its right at 5:30AM but the other end is at 5:50PM giving the white a slightly larger area. Well that's my first impression. For the price, wow, what a watch. The complicated looks/design and features makes my other watch looks.... a bit boring. A few more things worth mentioning: lume is very well made and shines nicely, the big date is very well made but it does change slowly (but somewhat quick as well around 11:30-12) not quick set like a Rolex. Strap is really really (yes 2x) nice and buckle is very well made/finish as well. Fit and finish of the watch is top notch, only imperfection I have found after hours of staring is the hour disk as mentioned earlier. Pics later on when I am back from Indonesia, internet speed here is.... you could barely call it a connection.


----------



## mdatta

xvfasttrip said:


> Decided to get the Doublematic and I have been wearing it for a few days. I am amazed on how good this look on my small wrist, the design makes it fit well on smaller wrist (I need to use the first hole on the strap). The complicated but not overly busy dial makes it look like it house a very high end movement, which it does. The raised glass is so clear and smooth that it add the shine of the case in a very beautiful and unique way. However, I have mix feeling about the alarm. The alarm actually rings, not knocking like found on lower grade alarm watch. But wow, you can barely hear it unless you are in a very quite place. Since the alarm is hitting a bell instead of the case, the vibration transferred to the wrist isn't much and almost unnoticeable. However, it did woke me up this morning while leaving it next to my bed. The chronograph pusher (start only) is one of the hardest I have encounter which I find a bit annoying. Last but not least,.... the 24hr disk; why is the white and black not exactly 50/50 on my watch where one end its right at 5:30AM but the other end is at 5:50PM giving the white a slightly larger area. Well that's my first impression. For the price, wow, what a watch. The complicated looks/design and features makes my other watch looks.... a bit boring. A few more things worth mentioning: lume is very well made and shines nicely, the big date is very well made but it does change slowly (but somewhat quick as well around 11:30-12) not quick set like a Rolex. Strap is really really (yes 2x) nice and buckle is very well made/finish as well. Fit and finish of the watch is top notch, only imperfection I have found after hours of staring is the hour disk as mentioned earlier. Pics later on when I am back from Indonesia, internet speed here is.... you could barely call it a connection.


Thanks for the description. Would love to see a wrist shot as I also have a small diameter wrist. As for the increased white daylight band, guess they are just trying to get you a bit more sunlight!


----------



## malarky_hk

xvfasttrip said:


> Guys!! I'm in Hong Kong right now for business. The doublematic is EVERYWHERE. They are giving huge discount here. Picking one up tomorrow.


Big congrats on getting the Doublematic! Its beautiful piece. Please post lots of pics.

Also, would you mind telling me where you were being offered the discounts and how much. Please PM if you can. I live in HK and most places I've come across will not give more than 12% and the boutique won't even budge a bit.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Thanks for the write up. Yes, it is as I feared - the alarm is quite faint. This is a general problem with alarms with bells (rather than the rattling ones) and an even bigger one for alarms in automatic watches. The ringing is quite loud if you are next to the bell, it is a matter of getting the sound to the outside! The only satisfactory solution I know of is the one by JLC for the Memovox which entails widening and hollowing out the bearing for the rotor and going through that aperture. Maybe JLC have a patent on it, maybe not but the main problem with _post hoc_ solutions such as the Zenith El Primero (installing an alarm feature into an already existing movement) is that such solutions are nearly impossible to implement - the manufacturer is glad enough just to get this extra complication in!

:---(

Hartmut Richter


----------



## corrado

xvfasttrip said:


> Decided to get the Doublematic and I have been wearing it for a few days. I am amazed on how good this look on my small wrist, the design makes it fit well on smaller wrist (I need to use the first hole on the strap). The complicated but not overly busy dial makes it look like it house a very high end movement, which it does. The raised glass is so clear and smooth that it add the shine of the case in a very beautiful and unique way. However, I have mix feeling about the alarm. The alarm actually rings, not knocking like found on lower grade alarm watch. But wow, you can barely hear it unless you are in a very quite place. Since the alarm is hitting a bell instead of the case, the vibration transferred to the wrist isn't much and almost unnoticeable. However, it did woke me up this morning while leaving it next to my bed. The chronograph pusher (start only) is one of the hardest I have encounter which I find a bit annoying. Last but not least,.... the 24hr disk; why is the white and black not exactly 50/50 on my watch where one end its right at 5:30AM but the other end is at 5:50PM giving the white a slightly larger area. Well that's my first impression. For the price, wow, what a watch. The complicated looks/design and features makes my other watch looks.... a bit boring. A few more things worth mentioning: lume is very well made and shines nicely, the big date is very well made but it does change slowly (but somewhat quick as well around 11:30-12) not quick set like a Rolex. Strap is really really (yes 2x) nice and buckle is very well made/finish as well. Fit and finish of the watch is top notch, only imperfection I have found after hours of staring is the hour disk as mentioned earlier. Pics later on when I am back from Indonesia, internet speed here is.... you could barely call it a connection.


Congratulations. You have made an excellent choice, although I would say that!

Regarding the alarm, whilst on a business trip recently, I decided to set it 5 minutes before my alarm to check if it would wake me up. It did, it is probably louder on a bedside table than on the wrist due to the effect of resonance but it all depends on how light/heavy a sleeper you are.

It seems to keep excellent time although this is hard to judge given there is no running seconds hand for the time. I agree the date change is slow unlike my Seadweller but this is not a major problem.

The tip of the minutes counter hand appears to have lume but I think this is just a similar paint to the lume on the hands and numerals as my minutes counter does not glow at all (see pic earlier in this thread).

The strap is very nice alligator leather with a rubber lining along with the deployant clasp but I feel it narrows too much from 22mm at the lugs to 18mm at the clasp.

I think the white and black are exactly 50/50. 0550 to 1750 it would be harder to read the numerals if the change was exactly 0600 and 1800.

This was not bought as an everyday watch but I like it so much I have found myself wearing it a lot more than planned.

Finally, I am looking forward to seeing your photos. Many congrats again.


----------



## xvfasttrip

Sorry for the late reply, it has been a very busy week for me. Here is a quick shot on how it goes on my small wrist. The curve case and angle cut lug really makes it look right on my wrist. My Rolex GMT II-C lug would be floating as the case design is close to straight but this is not the case with the Zenith. Really, its the case design that play the biggest role on how the watch would wear on you. My Ball 44mm and this Zenith 45mm looks more right then my 40mm GMT II-C. 

Another note is, after tremendous amount of playing with the alarm; call me crazy but I believe it sounds louder now then when I first got it. It might just needed some break-in period?

2 More things I find annoying are: the red hour print against the black on the 24hr ring is illegible under medium to low lightning (or yellow lightning); you need to be in daylight to read it easily. Another thing is the start/stop chrono pusher pushes back in some way (hard to explain) that I find annoying after pushing it. :think: 

Also, it really does make my other watches feels boring. This is the only watch getting wrist time as of now.


----------



## mdatta

xvfasttrip said:


> Sorry for the late reply, it has been a very busy week for me. Here is a quick shot on how it goes on my small wrist. The curve case and angle cut lug really makes it look right on my wrist. My Rolex GMT II-C lug would be floating as the case design is close to straight but this is not the case with the Zenith. Really, its the case design that play the biggest role on how the watch would wear on you. My Ball 44mm and this Zenith 45mm looks more right then my 40mm GMT II-C.
> 
> Another note is, after tremendous amount of playing with the alarm; call me crazy but I believe it sounds louder now then when I first got it. It might just needed some break-in period?
> 
> 2 More things I find annoying are: the red hour print against the black on the 24hr ring is illegible under medium to low lightning (or yellow lightning); you need to be in daylight to read it easily. Another thing is the start/stop chrono pusher pushes back in some way (hard to explain) that I find annoying after pushing it. :think:
> 
> Also, it really does make my other watches feels boring. This is the only watch getting wrist time as of now.


Thanks for sharing. It's killing me as I'm still waiting for mine. Hopefully soon. With respect to the alarm, I wonder if you have become attuned to listening for the specific chime? It is a common trait, and is how parents learn to hone in of their baby's crying, even at night when it is noisy outside.


----------



## der_dude

spoken to my dealer today - there is currently no chance to get hold of a doublematic in Germany. Zenith is not shipping - and surprise, surprise - they will increase all the prices in february...
he thinks, after the increase, zenith will be ready for shipping... :-(


----------



## Hartmut Richter

der_dude said:


> spoken to my dealer today - there is currently no chance to get hold of a doublematic in Germany. Zenith is not shipping - and surprise, surprise - they will increase all the prices in february...
> he thinks, after the increase, zenith will be ready for shipping... :-(


Now that is a real bummer! o| My condolences.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## D N Ravenna

der_dude said:


> spoken to my dealer today - there is currently no chance to get hold of a doublematic in Germany. Zenith is not shipping - and surprise, surprise - they will increase all the prices in february...
> he thinks, after the increase, zenith will be ready for shipping... :-(


Yup, sorry about that!

Dan


----------



## xvfasttrip

That's a bummer.

I really feel that I have lost a little interest on my other timepieces as the worldtimer is so useful for my line of work and checking the time back home to avoid waking up family member. And after viewing a few other wordtimer (thinking of trading some of my collection) this Zenith gets my respect even more. For such complication it is only 15mm thick with almost 2mm thick crystal. That mean the case could effectively be about 13mm thick! (I am debating on this as the oversize crystal does really add the looks of it) For a self winding worldtimer alarm that's amazing consider worldtimer alarm JLC is 16mm thick with flush crystal. Thinnest self winding worldtimer I found is the older discontinued Breguet Hora Mundi at 8mm follow by Patek 10mm. I am thinking instead getting another Doublematic and size it down with flat caseback and flat crystal maybe get away within 12mm.

Edit: Nvm, after further looking at my watch it seems that the crystal is cup shape and the hands are above the bezel. The caseback swap would probably only decreases .5mm at best. But still this 15.6 beats JLC 16.7 any day (for my wrist size).

Also, so far, the Doublematic has only failed to woke me up 1 time (early on) out of the 15 days I uses it. I swear it is louder or maybe mdatta is right me getting attuned to the sound.


----------



## xvfasttrip

Plus, today's photo.


----------



## mdatta

After yesterday's posts I called Rob at Topper to check on my order. He had just received an email from Zenith detailing the Feb price increases (see separate Zenith post for ongoing discussions). Looks like the Doublematic is going up by about $1,000 USD. But since I placed the order Jan 2nd I'm grandfathered in, and even if not Rob will honor the earlier price he quoted me. Another reason Rob at Topper Fine Jewelers is a great AD and WUS sponsor. Still excitedly awaiting the Doublematic, but with Rob it's worth the wait.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## der_dude

I just decided to go for a JLC Master Compressor Extreme World Alarm instead of a Doublematic - maybe in a few years I will get a used Doublematic and will trade the JLC in...


----------



## CROSS

mdatta said:


> After yesterday's posts I called Rob at Topper to check on my order. He had just received an email from Zenith detailing the Feb price increases (see separate Zenith post for ongoing discussions). Looks like the Doublematic is going up by about $1,000 USD. But since I placed the order Jan 2nd I'm grandfathered in, and even if not Rob will honor the earlier price he quoted me. Another reason Rob at Topper Fine Jewelers is a great AD and WUS sponsor. Still excitedly awaiting the Doublematic, but with Rob it's worth the wait.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Nice piece! and great you got it before the price increase...doesn't that make you feel great?


----------



## CROSS

xvfasttrip said:


> That's a bummer.
> 
> I really feel that I have lost a little interest on my other timepieces as the worldtimer is so useful for my line of work and checking the time back home to avoid waking up family member. And after viewing a few other wordtimer (thinking of trading some of my collection) this Zenith gets my respect even more. For such complication it is only 15mm thick with almost 2mm thick crystal. That mean the case could effectively be about 13mm thick! (I am debating on this as the oversize crystal does really add the looks of it) For a self winding worldtimer alarm that's amazing consider worldtimer alarm JLC is 16mm thick with flush crystal. Thinnest self winding worldtimer I found is the older discontinued Breguet Hora Mundi at 8mm follow by Patek 10mm. I am thinking instead getting another Doublematic and size it down with flat caseback and flat crystal maybe get away within 12mm.
> 
> Edit: Nvm, after further looking at my watch it seems that the crystal is cup shape and the hands are above the bezel. The caseback swap would probably only decreases .5mm at best. But still this 15.6 beats JLC 16.7 any day (for my wrist size).
> 
> Also, so far, the Doublematic has only failed to woke me up 1 time (early on) out of the 15 days I uses it. I swear it is louder or maybe mdatta is right me getting attuned to the sound.


Nice piece! 

cross


----------



## Auragentum

Huge congrats!

The Doublematic is my favorite Worldtimer/Chronograph combo by far. It would be on my wrist right now if only the footprint was smaller. If they ever make a similar version in 40mm or maximum 42mm I will buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## xvfasttrip

CROSS said:


> Nice piece! and great you got it before the price increase...doesn't that make you feel great?


Yes! It really does.



Auragentum said:


> Huge congrats!
> 
> The Doublematic is my favorite Worldtimer/Chronograph combo by far. It would be on my wrist right now if only the footprint was smaller. If they ever make a similar version in 40mm or maximum 42mm I will buy it in a heartbeat.


Well, you should really try it first. Like I said before I have a pretty small wrist and it fits me just right. I tried the JLC Extreme World Alarm and that piece looks like a clock on my wrist, can't say the same with this Doublematic. Here is to compare with my Rolex 40mm. Now if you look dead center straight at it, yes it still does look big but at any other angle it looks fine due to the lug and chase shape. I do, however, wish that it is a 39/40mm and 8mm thick plus styled more elegantly instead of sporty. One can only dream.

Honestly I still feel that it fits me better then my GMT II C. It is a bigger piece by all means, but it "fits" better if I may say that.


----------



## xvfasttrip

Here are some overdue pictures of the Doublematic. I also post a size comparison with my GMT II C as it is the smallest watch I got right now. (Even my other Rolex DD2 is 42mm).


----------



## Auragentum

Nice pics.

I understand what you are saying in terms of fit and the curves of the watch. However the footprint is still way too big for my liking/wrist, and the the lug to lug length certainly doesn't make it better  Would probably need a 25% wider wrist before I would find it aesthetically pleasing to me.

When it comes to the Rolex maxi case I have a GMTIIc and a SubC LV as well. Both are as large as I will accept. I actually prefer the previous GMT 16710 or Sub 16610 in terms of footprint. But to each his own. The important thing is that you are content.

P.S. I did try it on.



xvfasttrip said:


> Yes! It really does.
> 
> Well, you should really try it first. Like I said before I have a pretty small wrist and it fits me just right. I tried the JLC Extreme World Alarm and that piece looks like a clock on my wrist, can't say the same with this Doublematic. Here is to compare with my Rolex 40mm. Now if you look dead center straight at it, yes it still does look big but at any other angle it looks fine due to the lug and chase shape. I do, however, wish that it is a 39/40mm and 8mm thick plus styled more elegantly instead of sporty. One can only dream.
> 
> Honestly I still feel that it fits me better then my GMT II C. It is a bigger piece by all means, but it "fits" better if I may say that.


----------



## xvfasttrip

I love the worldtimer feature so much and currently trying to move all my GMT models to swap it for different worldtimer (FC and hopefully in sooner then later Patek). 

Regarding the Zenith Doublematic Alarm function, from what I understand the hammers are hitting a bell that is mounted on the movement; won't it be louder and better if this bell mounted directly on the case?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

xvfasttrip said:


> Regarding the Zenith Doublematic Alarm function, from what I understand the hammers are hitting a bell that is mounted on the movement; won't it be louder and better if this bell mounted directly on the case?


It would - or more correectly: the case back (since the solid case won't resonate nearly as well as a thin case back). The problem is making the connection with the rotor in the way!! The only satisfactory solutions were found by JLC (Memovox: Cals. 815/825 bumper wind and 916 rotor wind).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## mdatta

Well It's here! Rob from Topper Fine Jewelers sent it out last Friday just in time for my most recent travels.

View attachment 996184


Nice to have it arrive so quickly.

View attachment 996185


Enjoyed the packaging. While typical for Zenith with the nice wood box and the leather guide, I was happy
because I didn't get the guide when I purchased my Captain Chronograph in London. When I went back to ask 
them for it they told me I could just download the PDF from the web- not really the same.

View attachment 996188


Also really liked the leather holder for the warranty card, and the quick access card if I have any issues. Two 
things I (also) didn't get last time.

View attachment 996190


The watch was a beauty to behold, and Rob had already wound it up so it was set and running.

View attachment 996191


The small leather tag was also a nice touch.

I won't put up a lot of close up pics, as there are many on this thread already (from people who are 
better photographers than me). Suffice it to say my favorite features are:

- The finish is very nice, the crisp edges to the dial markers and numerals are great.

- The world time dial cities are very legible (this from a guy with bifocals) and intuitive.

- Love the way the 24 hour ring moves smoothly around the dial.

- The numeric lume combined with the tips of the hands makes for great night legibility.

- The alarm is great! Woke me on my trip each time. Even woke my wife and I this morning no problem. 
I really don't think it is too soft.

- Already getting compliments on the watch, second day I had it on.

While I love the watch, a couple of items I would note:

- The start/stop button is a bit hard to push (and as Hartmut has mentioned there is a second hand jump
when you start it, but not always in my case).

- Agree with Xvfasttrip that the red hours are hard to see in the dark.

Am really enjoying this Zenith!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Nice watch! Glad you like it so much. A pity Rob didn't set the date as well.....:-d

Hartmut Richter


----------



## xvfasttrip

Congrats!! After a few months, this piece still impresses me. Now I'm addicted to worldtimer... 

I got everything in your picture except the leather holder for the warranty card!!


----------



## mdatta

Little over two weeks and none of my other watches are getting any wrist time. I just love this watch! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sempervivens

mdatta said:


> Little over two weeks and none of my other watches are getting any wrist time. I just love this watch!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Congratulations with this special Zenith.

I couldn't help noticing the map in the background: it seems you are planning to travel to the Turkish Empire in the 17th century ;-)


----------



## mdatta

sempervivens said:


> Congratulations with this special Zenith.
> 
> I couldn't help noticing the map in the background: it seems you are planning to travel to the Turkish Empire in the 17th century ;-)


Of course! It is a World Time watch after all!

Now where did I put my sword....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hartmut Richter

And I couldn't help noticing that you wear your watch on the right wrist.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## mdatta

Hartmut Richter said:


> And I couldn't help noticing that you wear your watch on the right wrist.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Always have, since I was a kid with a Timex. I know someone commented on whether the Doublematic would be problematic on the right wrist, but no problems so far (have not accidentally turned on/off the alarm, etc)....


----------



## watchman323

I have a question for the people who just got this watch. How loud is the alarm is the watch is on your wrist compare to putting on a table next to your sleeping alrea? Can the alarm wake you up?
Thanks


----------



## mdatta

Have used the watch for three straight weeks (yes I love it so much none of my other ones are getting any wrist time). Set the alarm every day at least once, either at the bedside or on the wrist. It has not failed to wake me. Even when I was "out cold" and needed a 4:00 am wake up. One time I missed it was when it was turned on under my sweatshirt sleeve while walking around a noisy Disneyland (trying to make sure the family made it to a ride in time). 

Side note: did a watch observation at Disneyland yesterday:
Lows: very few watches of any kind on wrists (I would guess 20% of guys wearing them), only two G shocks and one Tag Heuer, rest brands not identifiable by WIS.
Highs: most watch wearers were young men, hope for the future?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xvfasttrip

watchman323 said:


> I have a question for the people who just got this watch. How loud is the alarm is the watch is on your wrist compare to putting on a table next to your sleeping alrea? Can the alarm wake you up?
> Thanks


The alarm will wake you up if you are sleeping in a quite place (your bedroom). I think it sounded louder when I put it to the table next to my bed, but that may also be due to the distance to my ear. If you are sleeping in a rather crowded place, for example the airport/bus station/train station, it won't wake you up (unless, maybe, you positioned it closer to your ear).

Zenith said they balanced the duration of the alarm and its loudness. I rather have it on for 20 seconds but much louder.

This watch still amazes me even after owning it for more then a month. The only thing stopping me from wearing it is if my work sleeves are on the tight side, then I have to wear my other slimmer watch.


----------



## mdatta

OK so today I did a little test. At the LAX Delta Club near gate 52 at 11 am. Set the alarm up and let it run (see video). I thought it is pretty easy to hear, and the club was a lot noisier than at 5:00 am when I'm usually doing a layover from the red eye flights. IMHO.


----------



## NoahKaatz

Hello,

First post in the Zenith forum. I'm a big fan of this watch, but prefer stainless bracelets over leather straps. What are the chances Zenith will offer this in the future on steel?

Thanks


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to the Zenith forum. I am afraid that only Zenith can answer that question! Generally in my experience, if they haven't brought that combination out at the start or soon thereafter, they won't later - and the watch has been around for a few years!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Antonios

Hi all,

I've had my doublematic for ~4 months now and still find my appreciation for the watch growing.

In particular:

Exclusivity - I love the fact that I will probably not bump into someone else one wearing one (in Australia anyway). 
Proportions - Sound sizable on paper, however looks and feels perfect in the flesh.
Form and Function - Love wearing this watch in boring meetings at work. I lose myself staring at the details on the dial, and generally appreciating the varied complications - discretely. I know the "loudness" of the alarm has been a point of discussion but I find it perfect for work - I especially like using it to ensure certain meetings end on time

Anyway, I would be interested to see how others feel about he watch after the dust has settled...


----------



## Jason1635

Antonios said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've had my doublematic for ~4 months now and still find my appreciation for the watch growing.
> 
> In particular:
> 
> Exclusivity - I love the fact that I will probably not bump into someone else one wearing one (in Australia anyway).
> Proportions - Sound sizable on paper, however looks and feels perfect in the flesh.
> Form and Function - Love wearing this watch in boring meetings at work. I lose myself staring at the details on the dial, and generally appreciating the varied complications - discretely. I know the "loudness" of the alarm has been a point of discussion but I find it perfect for work - I especially like using it to ensure certain meetings end on time
> 
> Anyway, I would be interested to see how others feel about he watch after the dust has settled...


I recently tried on this watch and it is a beauty and perfect on my 7" wrist. First time on this forum, where can one buy this online or in japan. I sent a few emails to topper jewelers but never received a reply. Very disappointed after all the great stuff I read on forum about them... Thanks jason


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to the forum. The Zenith retailers are on their website and there seem to be a few in Japan to choose from:

Zenith POS : find your Zenith store or retailer - Zenith

Hartmut Richter


----------



## WTSP

I have been able to compare the sound of the Doublematic's alarm to that of a Girard Perregaux Traveller model. They were comparable in volume, both relatively discrete...


----------



## corrado

Antonios said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've had my doublematic for ~4 months now and still find my appreciation for the watch growing.
> 
> In particular:
> 
> Exclusivity - I love the fact that I will probably not bump into someone else one wearing one (in Australia anyway).
> Proportions - Sound sizable on paper, however looks and feels perfect in the flesh.
> Form and Function - Love wearing this watch in boring meetings at work. I lose myself staring at the details on the dial, and generally appreciating the varied complications - discretely. I know the "loudness" of the alarm has been a point of discussion but I find it perfect for work - I especially like using it to ensure certain meetings end on time
> 
> Anyway, I would be interested to see how others feel about he watch after the dust has settled...


Agreed. I still wear mine more than my other watches combined. It really is a discreet and relatively exclusive watch which is why I enjoy wearing it so much.


----------



## jnelson3097

PM sent with an AD to contact


----------



## NoahKaatz

Amidst all the excitement of Basel, I decided to take the plunge on a Doublematic. Thanks to 'jnelson3097' for the AD referral and the well-timed luck of finding a pre-owned four weeks into the warranty (heck of a buyer's remorse!).

Right now I have it on training wheels, a 2mm-short Gunny Strap Minimalist Beige, hoping to find a few appropriate styles to graduate to a proper 22mm lug width. Here's a shot:









Since this is my first Zenith, can you help me decipher the reference number:03.2400.4046/21.C721? I know the calibre is 4046 and the original strap has C721 imprinted (along with 22mm). Any ideas on the other numbers?

Thank you.


----------



## nickma

I must say that whilst there's an awful lot going on in the Doublematic and it's a mega-huge piece - I like it a lot. Very impressive. It urgently needs a strap that fits the lugs however...


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Congratulations. The 03 is the combination of case material and bracelet/strap, 2400 is the model reference (in this case, "Doublematic").

Hartmut Richter


----------



## D N Ravenna

Thanks for the post and congrats! We look forward to pictures with the strap you finally settle on!

dan


----------



## Feller87

I only just discovered this watch a few days ago and while researching WUS was naturally a place to come to find some great hands on information, thanks everyone for all the informative posts. 

I have recently gotten an itch for a worldtimer, and this one with the alarm function built in is almost too good to pass up on. The one gripe i have is that I'm not such a fan of the dark face and red contrast that goes along with it. I prefer the gold version, not because I feel like a need a YG watch but rather because of the aesthetic achieved with the lighter dial creating a beautiful, colorful dial (green alarm and reserve indicator, blue seconds and chronograph hands black/red for night on the worldtime dial, and of course we cant leave out the small red markers next to hawaii and midway) all while maintaining a classy refined look.

I simply cant consider the gold one tho bc it bumps the price into the 20K+ range even on GM and because of the exclusitivity factor (which happens to make it that much more desirable) the possibility of picking up a used one is pretty rare. 

I really hope that they make a SS with a white dial soon 

cheers


----------



## D N Ravenna

Welcome and keep checking back!

Dan


----------



## metalgear

I like it as it is! Pity they don't pop up often in the buy and sell.


----------



## torrentmt

I've try the doublematic on my wrist and ring the alarm. I'm a big fan. You have the chrono, alarm, gmt, date and powered with El-Primero movement. Probably my next alarm watch.


----------



## corrado

It's an amazing and exclusive watch. I'm sadly considering selling mine but haven't made my mind up 100% yet. If I do I'll put a post in sales corner, but I have a related question. 

My two year warranty has expired, but I still have the extra year's warranty for registering online with Zenith. Do Zenith still honour this if the watch is sold on or is it not transferable from the original owner? (Not that there is anything wrong with the watch!)


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Sorry to hear you might be parting with the watch (especially as I don't have the funds to relieve you of it!). I am also sorry but I have no idea about the warranty. If you only got it by registering, it may well be owner specific though.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## corrado

Hartmut Richter said:


> Sorry to hear you might be parting with the watch (especially as I don't have the funds to relieve you of it!). I am also sorry but I have no idea about the warranty. If you only got it by registering, it may well be owner specific though.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thank you. I have found the certificate which states it is a one year extension so it seems the watch is still covered until December this year. I'm still not decided, will take my time to make a decision.


----------



## SlipR35

Picked up one of these a couple of months ago, first time I'd seen a Zenith I really liked, nice to add one to the collection:


----------



## corrado

SlipR35 said:


> Picked up one of these a couple of months ago, first time I'd seen a Zenith I really liked, nice to add one to the collection:
> View attachment 6373297


Lovely watch - not that I'm biased  I couldn't part with mine in the end so I still have it.


----------



## nacelle

Well it's been a long time, years, since anyone posted about the beautiful Zenith Doublematic in this thread... 

Anyone out there still have the piece and how is it holding up?


----------



## WTSP

I was trying one on yesterday at an AD that had it in stock. Still one of the best complicated Zenith models in my opinion. I wish I had one, but at the same time I feel I would have to sell off at least one of my El Primeros plus my Vulcain Cricket to justify the expense and potential overlap it would create in my collection. Do I haven’t taken the plunge yet...


----------



## SWIMTEXAN

Really well, love this watch. Recently serviced and I've switched out the strap for a Zenith rubber strap that is found on the chronomaster line. Still looks fantastic on the wrist!


----------



## WTSP

SWIMTEXAN said:


> Really well, love this watch. Recently serviced and I've switched out the strap for a Zenith rubber strap that is found on the chronomaster line. Still looks fantastic on the wrist!


How did the servicing go? I always figured the Doublematic would be a monster from a complexity and cost perspective. I hope it went smoothly for you.


----------



## SWIMTEXAN

WTSP said:


> How did the servicing go? I always figured the Doublematic would be a monster from a complexity and cost perspective. I hope it went smoothly for you.


Absolutely no issues. It was serviced in Switzerland by the Manufacture and the cost was exactly as on the website. Only downside was I was without the watch for 3 months.


----------

